# Danish: Neger?



## Sepia

Hvordan er det nu med ordet "neger"?

Mange paastaar, at ordet i dagens Danmark er "politically correct" (selv om jeg ikke giver mange oere for political correctness som begreb), andre hidser sig vild meget op over det.

Hvis det nu virkelig skal vaere PC, hvad er grunden eller argumentationen for det?


----------



## Tjahzi

Vilket språk avser du?


----------



## hanne

Da situationen i Danmark nævnes, går jeg ud fra det er dansk det handler om . Hvad der er politisk korrekt svensk sprogbrug i Danmark er vist ikke særlig veldefineret...  (selv om vores respektive politikere har det med at blande sig lidt for flittigt i hvad der foregår på den anden side af vandet...)

Hvem bestemmer hvad der er politisk korrekt? Jeg vil nok studse noget hvis jeg hørte "neger" brugt i Nyhederne. Som altid er det vel sådan at forskellige mennesker har forskellige holdninger - også blandt de "omtalte", som vel i sidste ende er dem der "bestemmer" hvad de vil kaldes. "Afrikansk" eller "af afrikansk afstamning" er vist de mest "neutrale" betegnelser der bruges.

Jeg kan huske at Zirkus Nemo for nogle år siden (google siger i 2000) havde et show med undertitlen "nu med neger" - jeg mindes ikke at der kom nogen racismebeskyldninger ud af dét. Men da jeg så googlede "nu med neger" for at finde et årstal, fik jeg som nr. 3 et hit med følgende google-citat: "Nu med neger. Det er ikke politisk korrekt at bruge ordet neger om en person af afrikansk afstamning. Det fik Zirkus ..." - så det kan være jeg bare ikke har fulgt ordentligt med (du kan jo selv opsøge resten af teksten i denne sammenhæng). Wikipedia omtaler også Nemo-sagen.


----------



## oskhen

Jeg går ut fra at det er i Danmark som i Norge - og med "neger" som med så mange andre betegnelser på etniske minoriteter (minoriteter i den aktuelle kulturen, altså) - at ordet har en lang historie som en nøytral betegnelse (slå opp i et gammelt leksikon, og du vil helt sikkert finne ordet "neger" som et helt normalt oppslagsord), men med tiden endrer oppfattelsen av ordet seg. I hvert fall hos en del. Dette kan blant annet ha med innflytelse utenfra - for eksempel fra engelsk kultursfære. Det har jeg i hvert fall hørt påstått (vagt, riktignok). Jeg tror også at mange som er/føler seg undertrykt får problemer med det ordet som brukes om dem av de de oppfatter som sine undertrykkere - gjennom assosiasjon eller noe. Og det er jo ellers liten tvil om at ord som "neger" stammer fra en tid da forholdet til svarte generelt var noe anerledes enn det som er regelen i dag. 

Personlig har jeg ingen problemer med ord som "neger", fordi jeg mener det er et nøytralt, uladet ord. Det har en lang historie som det, og det er ingen grunn til å oppfatte det annerledes i dag. Men mange er jo uenige med meg.


----------



## Sepia

Det lyder interessant.

Som barn kendte jeg ogsaa ordet som rimeligt neutralt. Senere var det ikke mere saadan. I mellemtiden har jeg af og til hoert ordet brugt af mennesker, jeg ikke ville betegne som racister. Jeg fik den korte forklaring, at ordet neger IGEN var blevet et neutralt ord at bruge. 

Jeg gik ud fra, at der var en historisk forklaring paa det. Som f.eks. at indvandrerorganisationer selv var begyndt at bruge ordet eller noget i den retning. 

Saadan som det ogsaa gik med ordet "boesse" - som jo oprindeligt var et skaeldsord indtil det blev "hijacked" af gay-organisationerne.


----------



## hanne

Min umiddelbare reaktion da jeg først læste spørgsmålet, var egentlig også at det syntes jeg da sådan set var et ret neutralt ord. Indtil jeg så tænkte over hvornår jeg sidst hørte det brugt af medierne (og det er vel dem der nærmest definerer hvad der er PC (PK?)). Og hvis de ikke bruger det (hvilket er min umiddelbare observation; hvis jeg lægger mærke til noget andet nu da jeg er opmærksom på det, vender jeg selvfølgelig tilbage), så er det jo nok fordi der er en "risiko" for at nogen ikke kan lide det. Men det kom egentlig også lidt bag på mig i første omgang...


----------



## sendintheclowns

Dette har jeg også lurt på (på norsk). Jeg bor i USA og det tilsvarende ordet "negro" er om ikke direkte nedsettende, så ihvertfall svært gammeldags. Men ordet "black", som jo er i vanlig, akseptert bruk, blir "svart" og det høres slett ikke passende ut på norsk. Men "de av afrikansk avstamming" er temmelig langtekkelig.


----------



## kirsitn

Inntil for ca ti år siden (?) var neger et helt kurant og nøytralt ord på norsk, mens f.eks. "svarting" var et nedsettende alternativ for de som ikke likte negere. Nå er visstnok neger ikke lenger gangbart - muligvis pga. påvirkning fra engelsk? - men hva som er det korrekte alternativet er jeg sannelig ikke sikker på. Norsk-afrikaner funker jo dårlig hvis vedkommende er fra Amerika, mens svart er synonymt med skitten, og dermed etter min mening langt mer nedsettende enn det opprinnelige ordet (selv om det også egentlig betyr svart). 

Nå er det jo ikke så ofte man har behov for å beskrive utseendet til folk, men når man først skal beskrive noen så er det jo enklere å kunne bruke et enkelt ord enn å måtte komme med ei lengre remse om mørk hud, krusete hår og flat nese... 

Mener forresten å ha hørt at "eskimo" heller ikke er politisk korrekt å bruke lenger - stemmer det?


----------



## oskhen

kirsitn said:


> Mener forresten å ha hørt at "eskimo" heller ikke er politisk korrekt å bruke lenger - stemmer det?



Visstnok - selv om det er ganske dumt, syns jeg.

Skal man ikke si "svart" heller? Det er det jeg pleier å bruke, tror jeg, hvis jeg befinner meg blant folk som neppe vil like at jeg bruker ordet "neger".

Det dreier seg ikke bare om å beskrive utseendet til folk som sådan. Man må jo ha termer å bruke hvis man for eksempel skal snakke om rasisme, slaveri, etc.


----------



## basslop

kirsitn said:


> ...
> 
> Mener forresten å ha hørt at "eskimo" heller ikke er politisk korrekt å bruke lenger - stemmer det?



Det har jeg også hørt, allerede for mer enn ti år siden. I følge Wikipipedia høres det jo greit ut...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eskimo - http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eskimoer

Når det gjelder det andre, har det snart blitt slik i Norge nå at det blir feil uansett hva du sier.


----------



## kirsitn

oskhen said:


> Skal man ikke si "svart" heller?



Det kan godt hende at svart er det korrekte ordet nå for tida - men på min dialekt betyr svart det samme som skitten når man snakker om mennesker, så for meg blir det litt feil å bruke det om mennesker som har mørk hud med mindre de faktisk er skitne i tillegg. (Typisk bruk på min dialekt: Svart på fingrene eller svart i fjeset etter å ha vært ute og gravd i hagen.)


----------



## oskhen

kirsitn said:


> Det kan godt hende at svart er det korrekte ordet nå for tida - men på min dialekt betyr svart det samme som skitten når man snakker om mennesker, så for meg blir det litt feil å bruke det om mennesker som har mørk hud med mindre de faktisk er skitne i tillegg. (Typisk bruk på min dialekt: Svart på fingrene eller svart i fjeset etter å ha vært ute og gravd i hagen.)



Ja, jeg kan vel bruke det slik jeg også. Men hva ord faktisk betyr har forholdsvis lite å si, later det til. For eksempel: "Etiopia" har opprinnelse i gresk "aithiops", som betyr noe ala "brent-ansikt", men likevel har jeg aldri hørt noen bli fornærma over å bli kalt etiopier.

For øvrig, når det gjelder "eskimo", så er det et problem: Det man angivelig heller skal si er "inuit", men "eskimo" er egentlig en sekkebetegnelse som omfatter inuitter og andre. Det er altså ikke synonymer. Sjekk wikipedia, det bekreftes der.


----------

